# Any computer buffs among us, mine's doing crazy stuff !



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey people.
l've got an HP laptop , few yrs old, never missed a beat.
l use Mozilla Firefox and that's always been stable.
But just last wk , it's started asking me for website approval now on every new page l try going to , even TAM , Ebay, Gumtree, even just the Google start page.

l connect the net , click on Firefox and it pops up this approval page first , even to just open on Google.
Tried Explorer and it does the same thing.
So during a session , l have to click this damn approval box right through on every site l go to , it saves them all l think and then l can just keep netting. Any new sites and it keeps asking though, for every new site.

But when l shut down and start again next time , it puts me through the whole lot from scratch again , driving me mad.

lt must be something in the computer do you think because Explorers doing it too.
l haven't changed any settings that l know of.
My daughter also has her side on this computer to and that's doing the same, doesn't matter which . 

lt's just a white page , with a few black writing lines saying we do not think this site is safe
click l understand 
click approve this site .
Bla bla basically .

What the hell happened to turn this on or whatever it's done ?
lt started doing it 4 days ago, just out of the blue.


----------



## MicroStorm (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably some form of Spyware or some Firefox extension that was installed inadvertantly. We'll need a screenshot of the problem to really understand, since I can't visualize this in my brain.

A few things:

*Download and run CCleaner to clean out your system history.
*D/L and run AdAware for Spyware identification.
*D/L and run an Antivirus program (I prefer AVG Free 2014). Run this on the whole system.
*If those don't help you can also D/L and run (all free)::
--Malicious Software Removal Tool (from Microsoft site)
--Malware Anti-bytes Malware Removal
--SuperAntiSpyware Spyware removal
*Look through your Firefox extensions to see if there is anything that doesn't look right.
*Try a different browser to see if this problem is restricted to Firefox or system-wide. I prefer the Chrome branded browsers, but IE works as well.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Micro .
l have cc , cleaned it just yesterday , no go.
l thought it must've been some sort of crap that's come in.
lt's on Explorer too and Opera , must be in the system itself then would that be right ?

l was wondering what spyware to try so l'll give those a go.
l don't know how to do a screen shot and then get it posted in here for you.
That white page l talked about also goes away once l approve and then get onto a site so it's gone then. Well unless l click to go to another site and then it makes me do it again .
Should have some time later , l'll see if l can get the stuff and scan it all , get back to ya.
Thanks for that , not to good on these things when things start hassling me :rofl:

ps , tried updating Firefox too , still doing it.


----------



## MicroStorm (Aug 10, 2012)

If it's happening on all browsers, then it's probably spyware affecting the entire system, not just a browser extension. You might want to also look through your Programs & Features under Control Panel and look for any software that doesn't look like it belongs there. Some of these things get installed behind the scenes without your permission.

If you have System Restore enabled, you might be able to revert to a restore point from last week when things were working, but I haven't had a lot of luck with Sys Restore when the restore point is older than a few days. Take backups of your data before you start messing with this.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Micro but , not much luck l'm afraid.

Got avg and even ran it's firewall , no difference .
Got adware but it wanted my name, add, even dob , shove that so then l tried to get Nod 32 which l use to find the best of all but it sends it to your email and guess what - this crap won't let me sign into Hot mail now.
l did a restore back a few wks , long before this started 3days ago , still doing it .
Every time l click this box - l understand the risks , thing it pops up , it still blocks it.
So now it won't even let me into my email.

It says -
This site is untrusted
lt can't confirm your connection is secure
Then it has a box - get me out of here 
Then - a box - l understand the risks
Then it says - even if you trust this site this error could mean someone is tampering with your connection.
Then - an Add exception box. l can click that and it will usually go through but it won't go through to Hotmail .

lt's making me do this on every new web page l go to , in every browser and even in my daughters side on this computer .
lt's driving me mad .


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the popup and post it here so I can see exactly what you are talking about?


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude, you need to download MALWAREBYTES.

Update then run.

This is one of the best antimalware programs to use..it's free

If for some reason it won't DL, then your system is infected.

Malwarebytes also has a solution for this.

1 sure way of confirming infection is if your browser constantly directs you to a page you did not request.

If all fails see if you can restore to an earlier time...again if this cant be done then your comp is infected.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks very much for the help and tips guys , you won't believe what the problem and fix was -all good again, I think :scratchhead:
An updated Firefox.

l grabbed a lot of the AV's and spyware stuff suggested here , nothing. Wtf , found nothing ! Still doing it, even worse, every page and single site and search, click , was now getting this white page with non trusted site warnings , the click approval box. Tried system restore the lot. lt wouldn't even let me use Google - at all, nothing! Don't blame it there actually :rofl:

So in frustration l tried Yahoo, that was working so l then tried to explain in a search wtf was going on.
Found a club with a lot of others trying to fix the same problem , all Firefox but it will somehow go through to other browsers from there too.
It's a damn Firefox glitch that can effect some new Firefox downloads.
Alot of people had been using their same Firefox for 5-8 yrs , they thought they'd do a good thing and finally update it and they get this .

Guess what the fix is,you won't believe it.
Ahh , reset the clock and date !
Yep , do that and it all goes back to normal. Google , your other browsers, Firefox, the lot.
I thought this'll be bs but l had to try it anyway no choice. It hasn't done it since, touch wood , yet .

So there you go , crazy stuff.


----------

